# McAfee übernimmt Secure Computing



## Newsfeed (22 September 2008)

Für rund 465 Millionen US-Dollar will sich der Security-Spezialist den Wettbewerber Secure Computing einverleiben und seine Sparte für das Risiko-Management stärken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

